# .war Datei erzeugen unter Eclipse



## Sven (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade mein Projekt unter Eclipse 3.1 als .war Datei zu exportieren. Also bin ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekt gegangen habe "Exportieren" und "WAR Datei" gewählt. Dann komme ich zu einem Screen auf dem ich irgendetwas für "Webmodul" eintragen muss. Leider weiss ich nicht was. Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## mlange8801 (8. Mai 2006)

> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade mein Projekt unter Eclipse 3.1 als .war Datei zu exportieren. Also bin ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekt gegangen habe "Exportieren" und "WAR Datei" gewählt. Dann komme ich zu einem Screen auf dem ich irgendetwas für "Webmodul" eintragen muss. Leider weiss ich nicht was. Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen?
> Vielen Dank schonmal...



Wenn Du Dein Projekt als "Dynamic Web Project" angelegt hast kannst Du das bei dem Screen als webmodul auswählen.


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2006)

danke erstmal. ich habe mittlerweile das war- archiv erzeugt. wenn ich nun allerdings das ganze installieren möchte, dann kommt keine fehlermeldung, aber beim aufruf des pfades bekomme ich nur ein "directory listing"... hat jemand eine ahnung, woran das liegt?


----------

